# what to do for my center channel?



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

reading the thread below (could be above now I guess) where someone asked about using their main speakers as a center is something I cannot do. I have the old infinity kappa 8.1 vII's that I plan on using when I finish redoing my house in about 2 months. I wanted to use my 2 sets of 8.1's for front/rear & I planned on buying a set of 5.1 vII's to put above & below the TV. Is that a good idea?? My room is only about 13 feet across so by the time I make room for the 73in TV, 2 stereo racks to hold amps/processors/etc & then room for my 8.1's I only have room above & or below the TV. Or should I stand the speakers up on the top of the TV? I will have a shelf there so that could work & I could make a piece to angle those speakers down??

If the speakers were up top that would give me a LOT more room to make my sub enclosure which was going to be under the stereo cabnets & partially under the TV. I was going to leave room for a center channel down there but if I would be better to set the center speakers above the tv I can do that.

any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Speaker placement is always an issue. Putting the center channel on top is fine. If it sounds ok to you, go for it. Dennis


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd only use a single center channel speaker.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Up top placement will work but your ideal listening position is narrowed down to a much smaller area as the angle of the centre down towards the listening area is crucial as to how well you hear it.


----------

